
Why you should Archive your emails when you’re done with them - philfreo
http://philfreo.com/blog/archive-your-emails/
======
DrScump
in his zeal to repeat his unproven tautology over and over again, the author
completely contradicts himself in the fifth paragraph ("I have made my
case..."):

" I believe there is really no downside to becoming a Type #2 person and only
upside."

Um, _what_ ?

I'm guessing that sentence should say "#1" instead of "#2"... but given that
the whole entry leads into an ad, I guess it doesn't matter.

------
hackercurious
This should read, 'Why you should delete your emails immediately after
reading.'

